# Blue Eyed Strophurus ciliaris



## Smithers (Apr 1, 2012)

Morning all, 

This is my Stroph with blue eyes....has anyone else got one or know if any others in the hobby or in the wild??

Cheers, 
Brett

View attachment 245278


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice. Nup.


----------



## Jamisgec (Apr 1, 2012)

Ive breed and kept of few but never seen any with blue eyes. Would love to see some more pics if you have any.


----------



## Smithers (Apr 2, 2012)

View attachment 245430
View attachment 245429


----------



## jedi_339 (Apr 2, 2012)

very nice


----------



## crocka79 (Apr 2, 2012)

they are friken awesome smithers! I want some....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey,
I bred one last season with nice blue eyes, unfortunately they faded away over a few months.


----------



## geckodan (Apr 2, 2012)

I went through all my book pics and can find only 1 out of 10 ciliaris shots with a blue eye - a specimen from south west of Darwin


----------



## Smithers (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, I have seen young one's but not an adult as blue as this one unfortunately most fade. Good to know that Danny thanks for the tip.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 2, 2012)

Interesting Danny.

As mentioned Brett, mine have also retained the blue eyes - I guess Chris has even more to be proud of when it comes to his ciliaris then


----------



## Smithers (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep just seeing if there are many or is it a rare trait Sam...good to know it's a rarer trait.


----------



## jedi_339 (Apr 2, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Yep just seeing if there are many or is it a rare trait Sam...good to know it's a rarer trait.



How old are your little stroph's Smithers?


----------



## Smithers (Apr 2, 2012)

13months atm Jedi


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful eyes on that fella, Brett!


----------



## Smithers (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Casey


----------



## jedi_339 (Apr 3, 2012)

Smithers said:


> 13months atm Jedi



I hope they don't lose that intensity and fade as they grow older, no offense Sam, but Bretts do look better at the moment


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 3, 2012)

No offense taken Jedi  they definitely look a lot brighter in Brett's pic.

The lighting in my pic is very dull compared to his. Either way, I look forward to seeing how the offspring of this stock turns out Brett


----------



## Smithers (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks guys will keep ya posted for sure.


----------



## lgotje (Apr 4, 2012)

Yummy fellas


----------

